
The growing dissonance between two business models (SaaS and VC) - deafcalculus
http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2017/05/the-growing-dissonance-between-two.html
======
sharemywin
I think a lot of VCs are hammers looking for nails. Seems like that they model
reality as if anything under 100M is worthless. Because it won't IPO. But it
seems to me like there's a huge opportunity to have a 50M business that buys 2
20M businesses and a few smaller businesses. You could still get there.
Especially if you negotiated on the valuation in the early days. And kind of
managed expectation with the enterpenuers early on.

